# SuperiorPeptide Semi-Annual BOGO SALE



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 25, 2014)

*SuperiorPeptide Semi-annual BOGO SALE!!!

Are you ready to get some killer deals?

Now is the time to get your summer research supplies and perfect the look of your favorite research rat. 

Tan your research rat!

Cut up your research rat's 6-pack!

Help your research rat slow down and even reverse aging!

Pack muscle on your research rat!

Give your research rat big fat erections! 

The BOGO CODE is active on research peptldes and research liquids (des and proteins not included).

Click on my banner and use the following BOGO CODE: FREEBOGO*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 28, 2014)

FREEBOGO to get the Buy One Get One Free

To get to the site...

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## squatster (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow - love the peptides - I could never even think of  doing a cycle with out them- also time to get rid of my farmers tan


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 28, 2014)

squatster said:


> Wow - love the peptides - I can't amazing doing a cycle with out them- also time to get rid of my farmers tan



Hahaha oh yeah, good ole melanotan2.


----------



## boyd1on (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks great. Test/primo/var/t3/high and igf1. = perfect magic


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 29, 2014)

Both CJC-DAC and MK-677 are on the BOGO.

Use code FREEBOGO

To get to the site... 

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Prices can't be beat with the BOGO party!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 31, 2014)

FREEBOGO

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 2, 2014)

Offer is still on.

Guys you have to try the mk-677. One study the guy got over 70 gh serum when using 100mg. Obviously that dose is not realistic but it shows it's power. I am using 25mg per day and it is amazing but very strong. 

FREEBOGO to get buy one get 1 free.

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## squatster (Aug 2, 2014)

Can't get over how little money the peptides come to with the sale. Got mine coming - gonna be a tanned up walking hard on


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 3, 2014)

squatster said:


> Can't get over how little money the peptides come to with the sale. Got mine coming - gonna be a tanned up walking hard on



Hahaha I notice days I take melanotan2 vs. days I don't is a night and day difference in terms of my sex drive and erection quality.


----------



## psych (Aug 3, 2014)

Fuck yeah! this just made my week


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Please click on my banner to go to the website for the BOGO sale. My banner is working now. It was disabled without my knowledge for a month. Arrgggg!!!!!!!! *:banghead:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 4, 2014)

So when is this sale good through? I don't get paid til Friday


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> So when is this sale good through? I don't get paid til Friday



On the website it says August BOGO so I'm guessing the whole month.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> So when is this sale good through? I don't get paid til Friday



I haven't been given the end date by the boss but I'm sure it's good through next weekend as he always let's me know several days in advance when it will end.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 5, 2014)

BOGO is still on.

FREEBOGO

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 7, 2014)

*The BOGO sale is coming to an end. I was told tomorrow midnight.*


----------



## squatster (Aug 8, 2014)

Just got mine I goofed and only got 6 Mel-2
I should have gotten more - all the stuff last a long time - get  a lot for the buck- wish juice was this cheep


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 8, 2014)

squatster said:


> Just got mine I goofed and only got 6 Mel-2
> I should have gotten more - all the stuff last a long time - get  a lot for the buck- wish juice was this cheep



Yeah MT2 lasts ages. Even if you take 250mcg a day that is 40 days supply. My first vial after a break can last me over 2 months! Very cheap for what it does


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 8, 2014)

BOGO ends 2moro night so this is your last chance to pick up some great peptides for a super low price.

FREEBOGO

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 8, 2014)

*bogo sale ends tonight!*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Only a few hours left in the BOGO sale


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sale ends at midnight. This is your last chance to get our products for BOGO.

FREEBOGO

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 9, 2014)

The boss just informed me that he extended the BOGO sale til Sunday midnight


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I just tested the BOGO code FREEBOGO. It still works. It should work til midnight.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 12, 2014)

Great weekend and been working most of today. I know the boss has been busy and I just checked the site and the promo is still on. So you can still get all research peptides/chemicals for BOGO.

FREEBOGO

To get to the site...

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## Jim550 (Aug 12, 2014)

I was just trying to use this will it not work anymore, it's still being advertised on the site?

Thanks


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jim550 said:


> I was just trying to use this will it not work anymore, it's still being advertised on the site?
> 
> Thanks



I asked the owner to make the BOGO code active again since he left the banner up on the website by accident.
Please click my banner so I get credit for getting him to activate it.  The code is working now. FREEBOGO


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have had so many guys ask me if it is still on as the code would not work but the advert popped up on the website. BOGO is back on 

FREEBOGO

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 14, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have had so many guys ask me if it is still on as the code would not work but the advert popped up on the website. BOGO is back on
> 
> FREEBOGO
> 
> Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


So just to clarify if I'm ordering just one I don't need to put two in the cart right. They'll just be sent without having to add em in?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 14, 2014)

Disregard


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I just started S4 at 100mg per day. Holy moly the pump is sic! Our SARMs are on BOGO so I got 4 of the S4's and 2 MK677


P.S. Always put the free BOGO items in the cart or they won't send them.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 15, 2014)

Guys I fully recommend the PGE-1. I just started an arm log on it. All research peptides/liquids are on BOGO. Remember to add the full amount you want and apply the code and you pay for half. So if you want 2 add 2 and apply the code and you pay for 1. Want 4 add 4 and pay for 2.

 Use code... FREEBOBO

 To get to the site... Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide

 Happy shopping


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Get your orders in while they're on BOGO. All items in the research peptldes and research liquids are part of the BOGO. Make sure to add the free items to your cart or you won't get them.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't believe the way my body is reacting to the Superior S4. I'm so incredible full now. I haven't been this full since I was on legit HGH/serostim. This stuff must work in an entirely different way than AAS. My vision is fine. The only side I noticed was a very mild head ache last night after having dosing 125mg in one day. I think I'll stick with 100mg. My vascularity is much improved. I can't believe I'm so pumped now just waking up in the morning while dieting on low carbs.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Sale ends Sunday!*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Sale ends tomorrow...*


----------



## squatster (Aug 17, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> *Sale ends tomorrow...*



Noooooooooooo


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sale ends very soon. If you want 2 items add 2 and apply the code and you pay for 1. So if you add 4 and apply the code you pay for 2 etc. The full number of items need to be added otherwise you won't receive. So if you order 1 the code won't work and you will just get 1.

I am currently using PGE-1 in my bi-ceps pre training and it is incredible. Definitely worth an experiment for experienced guys wanting a body part to improve. Start off very low in dose though as this stuff stretches the muscle and gives the most intense pump ever.

FREEBOGO

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Sale ends tonight

Click on my banner for the website

Put all items in your cart including the freebies or they won't send them!*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lots of sales in the last few hours... thank you everyone.

The BOGO ends at midnight tonight so your last chance to get the best peptides available for a bargain price.

Use code... FREEBOGO

To get to the site... Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------

